# Vinyl cutter vs cameo



## mfarmt (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi all

I am new to this business ad in the process of buying all the equipment and was wondering if I should buy the cameo or a vinyl cutter 

I have seen some YouTube videos of the cameo software and it looks easy to use but can't seem to find the same I do on the vinyl cutter 

Any advice would be great 

P.s I plan on doing summation printing aswell as flock printing and making my own stencils with cameo/vinyl cuter so would be looking to use the cutter to make stencils cut letters out to make door plaques and to use for my transfers etc


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Which vinyl cutters are you looking at? 

The Cameo has an electronic eye which is used for print and cut which you can't find on a vinyl cutter at a price this low.

It really depends on what you need it for. The Cameo is going to be slower and not as large a cutting area as a 24" cutter.


----------



## mfarmt (Apr 21, 2012)

Not Sure the make of the vinyl cutter as its part of the package I will mainly be using cameo/vinyl cutter for flock cutting, making stencil for glass etching, and some car sings but not big ones to begin with my concern is I want the best one that will let me cut any picture I want or simmilar also I will be printing on some vinyl a4 size


----------



## tfehrenbacher (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi There... The Cameo is actually a great little vinyl cutter. It will do all the things the larger cutters will do - just on a little smaller scale. It will do up to 12x12.
If you're thinking about getting something a little larger... Graphtec also offers the CE5000-40 - which is a 15" wide cutter - and it's also equipped with the optical eye, used for Print & Cuts.

Main difference between the Cameo and the other Graphtec cutters (other than size) is that it comes with the Silhouette Studio software the larger machines come with RoboMaster. You can also upgrade to the Silhouette Designer Edition software and use that with the Cameo. It allows for more font choices and some better design features.

If you have any additional questions, let me know.
Thanks, Tracy


----------



## mfarmt (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi there thanks for the advice one question for you which software is the best for what I'm looking to do by the sound of it
I'll be going for cameo as only really doing small signs but is the cameo software better or the vinyl spftware


----------



## tfehrenbacher (Nov 11, 2011)

What exactly are you wanting to do with the Cameo? (Cutting wise)
Tracy


----------



## mfarmt (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm a new start business which will be mainly making tshirt mugs hats cards and wall plaques so cuttin will be for a few car decail flock cuttin and transfer paper and also to make stencils for glass etching cream


----------



## jeepers94 (Nov 25, 2011)

"Make The Cut" software works great on the Cameo.It lets you use svg images.You can download a free trial from theie website.It will cut a slash through the cut until you register. You will need to also download the Cameo plug-in.


----------



## theblade (Sep 10, 2011)

I had the same dilema and nearly got a cameo but at last minute got a vinyl cutter and would advise the same as you can cut alot bigger things and alot lot faster. I got a good budget one mh721(us cutters)


----------



## jeepers94 (Nov 25, 2011)

It depends on what he wants to cut.I have the Cameo,along with a Craft Robo 5000-40 and a couple
of 28" cutters. When I have small orders of shirt vinyl to cut,I use my Cameo. Sure it cuts slower,but
I usually do 2 or 3 images on a sheet of 15x12 vinyl.This makes it easier to handle. By the time I am
half way done weeding the next sheet is cut. Where would I save time using the bigger and faster
cutter? Then there is print and cut feature,handy for stickers. Of course,all of my cutters have the
optical eye,so they can all do pnc.The MH cutters can not.
I do use the other cutters for signs and banners.The Cameo is a lighter duty cutter,but I paid $215
for it ,and it has paid for itself many times over.I bought it Dec 2011. One of my larger cutters was $4000.
I have owned it about 18 months.It has just about paid for itself in that time. So,it comes down to your
usage,if the Cameo is the right cutter!


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

so craft robo or silhouette cameo?


----------



## mkeg (Oct 2, 2012)

tfehrenbacher said:


> Hi There... The Cameo is actually a great little vinyl cutter. It will do all the things the larger cutters will do - just on a little smaller scale. It will do up to 12x12.
> If you're thinking about getting something a little larger... Graphtec also offers the CE5000-40 - which is a 15" wide cutter - and it's also equipped with the optical eye, used for Print & Cuts.
> 
> Main difference between the Cameo and the other Graphtec cutters (other than size) is that it comes with the Silhouette Studio software the larger machines come with RoboMaster. You can also upgrade to the Silhouette Designer Edition software and use that with the Cameo. It allows for more font choices and some better design features.
> ...



Hi 

At the moment im printing images and words on my inkjet printer and then pressing them onto ts, but what i am not liking is that you will always get the background colour of the paper unless you cut right around the letter or shape which is quite annoying and time wasting so im looking at my options. Is this Cameo good for that? im using mac computer & epson printer, i still want to do all my work on photoshop and print it on the epson printer and then let the Cameo or any other machine recomended cut around the shape, is this possible??? 

Please help

Many thanks


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

mkeg said:


> Hi
> 
> At the moment im printing images and words on my inkjet printer and then pressing them onto ts, but what i am not liking is that you will always get the background colour of the paper unless you cut right around the letter or shape which is quite annoying and time wasting so im looking at my options. Is this Cameo good for that? im using mac computer & epson printer, i still want to do all my work on photoshop and print it on the epson printer and then let the Cameo or any other machine recomended cut around the shape, is this possible???
> 
> ...


Yes, it's possible.


----------

